# High Lake Farm Kidding Watch: Week-old baby pics! (pic heavy)



## PJisaMom (Jun 20, 2011)

This is Lulu (she's the one to the right, in front): 







So, one day, I paid for date with this buck (after twice attempting a different buck):  






And next thing you know... WHAMMO!






She looks like this!  (Due date is the 24th)

So... she's gooey (tinge of amber, but mostly milky clear)... and the dog was doing ok watching over things...






But... she's making noise... and generally not herself.  The mini horse, BlueBell, decided enough was enough and headed outside.






I put her in the kidding stall... but she refused to be alone (throwing herself against the locked gate was my clue).  So her daughters have joined the slumber party.  So this is how I left her... for now.






I think I'm going to be up all night and she's not going to kid tonight.  

My children (plus one friend) are camped out in the living room waiting for it to happen... how i'm supposed to wake and drag three sleeping girls out is beyond me.  

Will keep you posted!


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 21, 2011)

uh-oh.  I daresay its amber colored.  And there is an odd colored spot on the hay....

And _now_ is a fine time to realize the flash on the *good* camera is broken... 

:/


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to say that's one of the most beautiful mini horses I've seen.  Actually looks like a mini horse, not a small pony.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have to say that's one of the most beautiful mini horses I've seen.  Actually looks like a mini horse, not a small pony.


Thanks... she's really purty... 'specially when she's clean!  She is white dappled (?) with gray... her face is very cute.  She is the latest addi(c)tion to my collection.  She's been awesome, but won't graze alone in the huge mowed pasture I gave her... needs the goats to go with her (unless she's starving, she won't go out alone).  I need to get some pictures of her... 

Not that the goats do a whole lot of foraging in the huge UNMOWED pasture of weeds reserved just for their private use... they need *me* to hold their hands... er, hooves.

Lulu is still hanging on.  _Of course_ she didn't go last night.  She is waiting until 1pm today, because the kids have dentist appointments... _across town_.  Yep.  I said it.  But she won't shut up and she's still gooey... just not long drips, so hard to tell color.  Not going for the hay, pawing at the ground... let her out of the kidding stall for a bit.  _Thinking of taking a shower..._  Now.

_That ought to do it... right? _ 

[Also not helping the dog IS in heat now and she's being, uh, super attentive to Lulu's rear end... ]

I need a nap...


----------



## elevan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## crazyland (Jun 21, 2011)

She is going so soon. Here is for hopeing for pink! 
Just love Lulu's colors. I just love the tri's.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 21, 2011)

Twins!  One of each!  Pics soon!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 21, 2011)

yay! Congrats cant wait for pics!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Can not wait to see.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 21, 2011)

Need to get better light, but here's a first glimpse!

Here is the doe!  She has some great spots, but not in this pic...







And here is the buck... pics way too dark to do him justice, but he's awesome!






Happy Family!





And just for Roll....






(Just thought you might like to see the FRONT of her!  LOL)

Everyone has nursed, umbies dipped, placenta passed and eaten (!) and mom has chowed on grain and drank some water.  

What am I forgetting?  Oh yes... the story!

I knew we were getting close, so I threw her in the back so I could take a shower.  Got out of the shower, and heard her scream... sent the kid out to check and heard "MOM, MOM!  THERE'S BABIES!!!!"

Well, technically, there was one baby at the time and I technically didn't have any clothes on and my hair was dripping everywhere... Threw on what I could and ran for the barn... 

Lulu did great and I only helped to clear them off a bit.  She was a great mom from the start with all the cleaning... One question, though?  Why was she like sort of headbutting at the first one while the 2nd one was coming?  

Missed the dentist appointment, but now we have BABIES!  



More soon!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the horse head pic!

They're cute!  Congratulations!!


As long as she's accepted both now, don't worry about what she did while in labor.  They get a little crazy / nuts / goofy / wierd then.

But...then again...I'm sure *we* did, too....


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations!  So adorable.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 21, 2011)

Some times if they aren't standing quick enough they will nudge them along to stand.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh they are so cute. Absolutely adorable. Congratulations again.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 21, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

Cuties! The doeling looks like an *extremely* broken chamoisee, and the buckling looks to be classic buckskin! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

Very pretty Mini horse you have!!!   And the Babie goaties are ADORABLE!!!.....


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Jun 21, 2011)

Great story! Beautiful babies! Gorgeous mini horse!!!  them all!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, everyone... they have definitely stolen our hearts!  

We set out on this mission *knowing* we would sell any babies to pay for the others' keep... Obviously way more conceptually easy before you see them!  

They are adorable, adorable, adorable!  The buck is way more laid back than the doe, but they weigh in between 3.5-4 pounds each.  I just snuck out there to "tuck" them in and they were up and nursing and Lulu is being awesome, so that's great!  

The dog, however, feels it is well within her rights to sit vigil outside the kidding pen.  I beg to differ; I win.  Poor doggie just wants to mother the new babies, but I don't know her well enough to know what her interaction with them will be, so for now, she must be patient.  She has sniffed them to death, no licking... we'll see!  

I haven't bothered to check teats yet, and my oldest daughter was going on and on about the doe's blue eyes... huh?  Come to find out... they're BLUE!  LOL  I think I get negative goat mommy points for that one... It was my first kidding and I was barely dressed.... I think I did good just getting there!

Just cracked an adult bevvie and now it's time to toast the new arrivals!  On the FIRST DAY OF SUMMER!

Thanks, all!!!!!


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 27, 2011)

Newest pics... they turn a week old tomorrow!  My babies are growing up!!!!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness!  Lovely animals, all!  Cute children too!  Nice work!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a broken buckskin, not chammie.  Both are very cute, big congrats!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful animals!! Congrats on the new babies!! Very cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 28, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome pictures.  Beautiful goats.  Love the horse and the dog.  You are blessed.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 2, 2011)

GREAT pictures!!  Congrats!!


Bobbi


----------

